
Ask HN: Remote work business exploding, what do we do - temporaryname
My business parter and I have a small business serving what until 2 weeks ago was a fairly niche product for remote collaboration in a specific market. In the last 2 weeks we&#x27;ve got 5x the sales and doubled our support staff. Our company valuator says we would be worth a lot more. Do we reach out for VC money right now? Where would we go? We bootstrapped and never imagined we would have the opportunity to get so big as it looks like we will now. Exciting and scary times for us - we&#x27;d like some more sleep but we&#x27;re also grateful for the opportunity.
======
gshdg
What are your goals? Investors will put major pressure on you to grow
enormous, which may or may not be healthy for your business.

If your income is increasing steadily but you need a cash infusion to handle
the growth, you may want to consider a small business loan instead.

------
marketgod
Governments are going to offer deferred interest loans in this environment.
Not sure how much but it only makes sense to prop up Main Street.

